# I got fired from a temp job...



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I signed up with a temp agency for office work and was called about a data entry job. I have never done data entry so I decided to give it a try. I thought that it would be good experience for me if anything. There was me and about 6 other people who were also hired to do the data entry. We were sent to this small building where boxes and boxes of paperwork were stacked. They told us that this paperwork were names and dates of lawyers and their clients information.
Our task was to enter the information into an excel spreadsheet. This would have been easy enough except all the information on the paperwork was handwritten by the clients themselves. Some of the information was impossible to read or make out but they told us to do the best we could. I am afraid of making a lot of mistakes so my anxiety causes me to double and sometimes triple check my work which slows me down. It is like OCD because I am afraid that I forgot or misspelled something. The staff pulled me aside and basically said that they did not need me because they had people entering data 5 times faster than I was.I have had physical labor jobs in the past and those types of jobs don't usually bring on as much anxiety as I felt with this one. Maybe I am just not cut out for clerical work. :/ It wasn't like I was spending 30 minutes on one page but I was trying to be as accurate as possible. 
I am embarrassed and not sure If I should call the temp place next week and ask them if there are any other jobs I can do. I am worried that they might think I am a bad or unreliable employee because the data entry didn't work out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It happens, it was nothing you could really control. You were just slower than the others....no big deal. I would call the temp place.


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

Had something similar happen once. I got put on at a factory through a temp agency and did really well the first 2 days as I was being trained on each machine. The 3rd day, the person they placed me with refused to train me or show me what to do. Apparently he was under the impression that young people were coming in to take his job or something. I ended up not knowing what the heck I was doing and a few people spared a moment to try to help me but it still wasn't enough. At the end of the day they said they didn't need me.

But oh well, it happens. Just keep looking and a good opportunity might come.


----------



## LegendaryINTP (Aug 3, 2016)

It's the opposite for me. Labor jobs you're packed in with very social people and have to hold conversations while you do things like heavy production..


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

You can try again. I mean you can tell the agency they just didn't need your services once you got hired not that you were fired. It was a temp job anyway


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats y its called a temp job [you are disposable]... You jump one job to another.


----------

